# RC Car Suggestions Please



## MetsFan09 (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone have suggestions for the best possible hobby car that is at most 30 cm x 30 cm (11.8 in x 11.8 in), is no more than 2.5 kg and runs on electricity? Budget really is not an issue about $1000 or so. Its for a type of competition where once we modify the car it will be used to push another "car" out of a defined ring area.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Sounds like a crawler of some type might be in order. They're geared really low and make incredible torque, but they don't move very quickly. What's more important, the time it takes or the mass you can move?


----------



## MetsFan09 (Dec 2, 2008)

The mass that it moves is more important for this competition.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

good thought Chris but, the only thing i see wrong with that is that you will be climbing over whatever it is he trying to move....


----------



## MetsFan09 (Dec 2, 2008)

Just to let you guys know my friend and I are currently found these 2 cars that fit the parameters. Would either of these cars be a good fit and if so are there any cars that would be better? And thank you very much for your help guys.

http://www.duratrax.com/cars/dtxd14-vendetta-st/dtxd14-index.html

http://losi.com/Products/Features.aspx?ProdId=LOSB0220


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Those will work, but if you need to move mass the more torque the better. This is more what I had in mind:
http://losi.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSB0222

Like I said they're geared really low, and the motors are wound to produce a ton of torque. They're really made to crawl over things at low speed, but it would be easy to make a cow catcher for the front to keep it from climbing small objects. They also make brushless motors for these things now that are incredible. The 1/10 ones have so much torque that you can snap the drive axles, LOL. You could retrofit a crawler motor and esc into the MT, but I don't think you could match the gearing.


----------



## MetsFan09 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll definitely look into that crawler thank you. Are there any other crawlers that you would recommend?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

There are other crawlers out there. Axial is popular, Integy makes one, etc. But the others I know about are 1/10 and I don't think they'll fit into the dimensions you gave. Look on Tower, Horizon, A-main web sites and search for Crawlers. They usually give dimensions. Don't know where you are, but I know RC Hobby in Sugar Land had the Losi 1/18, and they had at least 1/10 scale crawler there also. I'm sure Randy's, Victory, Mike's, M&M probably have some too. Probably worth your time to take a look at some in person. I know a guy that really got into them a couple months ago, I'll see if he has any suggestions. But you have to change your username to Astros4Life before I give you any answers, LOL.


----------



## MetsFan09 (Dec 2, 2008)

cjtamu said:


> There are other crawlers out there. Axial is popular, Integy makes one, etc. But the others I know about are 1/10 and I don't think they'll fit into the dimensions you gave. Look on Tower, Horizon, A-main web sites and search for Crawlers. They usually give dimensions. Don't know where you are, but I know RC Hobby in Sugar Land had the Losi 1/18, and they had at least 1/10 scale crawler there also. I'm sure Randy's, Victory, Mike's, M&M probably have some too. Probably worth your time to take a look at some in person. I know a guy that really got into them a couple months ago, I'll see if he has any suggestions. But you have to change your username to Astros4Life before I give you any answers, LOL.


Thanks I'll definitely be looking around if your friend has any suggestions please let me know. Only thing I won't do is change my username sorry


----------



## MetsFan09 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi guys I just have an update with some more questions if you could please share your opinions.

I visited two local hobby stores both gave me differing opinions one suggested the Losi Mini-LST 2 and the other suggested the Losi Mini-Rock Crawler.

Basically here was the package for each of them

Losi Mini-LST 2 with 2 brushless motors and tire and battery upgrades.
For the Rock Crawler they suggested 28 turn motors and battery and tire upgrades.

So here are my questions. Are there any brushless servos that we can get for the Rock Crawler? And finally disregarding price which would be the better car for pushing another car out of a 4 x 4 ring. The Crawler or the LST 2? Thank you very much guys.

Links to the two cars
http://losi.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSB0217
http://losi.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSB0222


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

They are trying to sell you things you dont need. With the LST, to go with dual brushless motors, your paying out the butt, and its just going to strip out the cheese that Losi calls the tranny gears in that thing. Also, when you go to put weight into it, and turn, you will most likely strip out the gears in the LST's steering servos. this is what they are notorious for, and I have swapped out at least 20 of them at the shop...it will happen, putting you out of the competition. Also, to just push a vehicle, you dont need tire upgrades, it will work fine, just modify what you have. But, in the big aspect, stay away from the LST.

The crawler would be a great platform. Out of the box, without changing anything(motors, tires,ect) you can make it push alot of weight. With a little enginuity to put a push bar of some sort on the front(to keep from CRAWLING over things, haha), then put weight in the tires, you can easily push a good amount of weight. You dont need an upgraded servo, the stock one has plenty of UMPH for turning those small wheels.


----------



## MetsFan09 (Dec 2, 2008)

I would love to buy the crawler but we have a slight problem. The crawler comes out to 30.48 cm which is about half a cm over the limit (and yes they really do measure at the competition.) Figuring that we also have to add a push bar as you stated of some sort is there anything we could modify on the Crawler to make it a little smaller? Or is that not possible because according to the guy at the hobby shop it is not possible.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

*Don't laugh!*

this puts the overall length at 275 to 280mm, leaving about 20mm or so for a pushbar. it also lowers the final gear ratio.
Front tires are jaco #jac3035p
rears are jaco #jac3135p
I wouldn't think that you would need to change anything on the stock MRC. The tire diameter difference should give the car plenty of umph. If you want to change something, swap in a metal gear servo and dump the servo saver.


----------



## MetsFan09 (Dec 2, 2008)

So all you did was swap out the tires?

Also, are the jaco tires good for traction? And I'm assuming you also recommend the crawler.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

From what you have described, i think the MRC seems like it would be the best choice for you. Although I've done other stuff to mine, just the tire switch is all i would recommend for what you are looking for. The tires may or may not be appropriate depending on the surface you will be using it on. What exactly will you be driving it on?


----------



## MetsFan09 (Dec 2, 2008)

Its a piece of plywood I believe. If those wheels are not appropriate are there other wheels that you would recommend that would still leave some space?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

The foams give good traction on asphalt or carpet, don't know about on wood. Losi makes a rubber tire called the Street Meat for the Mini-T. I should be considerably smaller than the stock crawler tires and I think would probably shorten it enough for you. Rex, does the crawler use a drive pin that connects to the wheel or is it a hex hub? If it's a drive pin (like the mini-T and 18B, etc.) then you can probably buy the tires pre-mounted.

Snidely whiplash, ha ha ha. You are an old fart.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

The crawler uses a 12mm hex just like all touring cars use.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

so are those 1/10 foams on your dad's crawler? If they are, I think 1/10 rubber tires would shorten the length enough to make it legal and give you better traction on rubber than foams. You can also treat the rubber tires with paragon or similar traction compound to give you better grip.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> Snidely whiplash, ha ha ha. You are an old fart.


I'm not THAT old, that's Dick Dastardly from wacky racers. I do remember reading about Snidley Whiplash in TV and film history class, though!:biggrin:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That's right, Dick Dastardly. Snidely was what, Bullwinkle? I had a sheet set when I was a kid that had Dick Dastardly, and the hero (can't think of his name) and a few other characters on it. Bet my mom has them stashed somewhere, LOL. I don't think they were called Wacky Racers then though? I miss the original Speed Racer cartoons, wish they'd air those again.


----------



## MetsFan09 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey sorry to bother you guys again, but I am going to be purchasing the crawler in the next day or two. Is the servo that comes with the crawler the best that it can be or are there any other ones that would be an upgrade from Losi?


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

from what you have described, it sounds like the stock servo will be fine. any links to pics of what you are doing?

Mutley.


----------



## MetsFan09 (Dec 2, 2008)

No pictures yet I'll try and get some up once we get the vehicle. Here is what the competition is like though. Granted this is a professional contest in Japan so the cars are 100x better.


----------



## MetsFan09 (Dec 2, 2008)

An unforunate update. We're having trouble finding the 1/18 Rock Crawler there all back ordered. We're still looking but if not. If we bought the Losi Mini-LST 2 and added 2 xcleron brushless motors would that vehicle have a lot of torque to push another vehicle?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Randys Hobbies has a few 1/18 crawlers i believe


----------



## MetsFan09 (Dec 2, 2008)

Finally got the crawler in the mail today. Need some more suggestions though. What tires would you guys recommend that would have good traction on a plywood surface? We're looking for tires slightly smaller than the stock tires.


----------

